# Has anyone been off sick from work for the entire of your pregnancy?



## Heavenx

Hi Ladies, I'm just wondering if anyone was so ill due to pregnancy related illness that you ended up having the entire of your pregnancy off work? I am going into my 3rd month off work now thanks to a combination of sickness and a stomach dysmotility which makes me very uncomfortable and unable to do things i took for granted, I am beginning to wonder if I'll ever return to work before I begin my maternity leave *sigh*


----------



## kellgell06

I worked up until 8 weeks. I was then taken into hospital and was then signed off sick until i was 18 weeks. I then worked 1 week and was signed off again. So in total i worked 9 weeks in my pregnancy.


----------



## bunnyhop

Ive been off since about 19 weeks preg dont think i will be going back before baby comes x


----------



## Heavenx

I feel terrible because I had 4weeks off over Christmas as annual leave then my first week back was when we had the heavy snow so for 2 days of that week I couldn't even get into work then the following week I was off with pregnancy sickness and have been ever since. It can't be helped though but I do miss adult conversation and I love my job so I am missing it.


----------



## baileybram

ive been off since 8 weeks pregnant and have handed in my final sicknote for another 4 weeks so i wont be going back work have been very crappy about it but too be honest there crappy anyway lol!!


----------



## LucindaE

HeavenXXX

Excuse me sticking my oar in. I'm not pregnant or on sick leave but I noted your thread in passing and that you said that sickness was one of the reasons that you were off work and I wondered if it was Hyperemesis or really bad NVP as there is such a nice, supportive thread run here by sufferers? 

Whatever it is, wish you better soon.

LucindaE:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi - I feel really bad for being off throughout my pregnancy too. I had a total of three weeks off with severe vomitting and nausea in first tri, then just when that settled I developed spd -and have ben off sick since 16w. I wont be returning now. 

I too miss it; the chat and the feeling of doing something really useful and I am getting so bored. Time passes quicker at work too!!!

xx


----------



## KatiePC

I was last at work the beginning of December. I had been off for a couple of months prior to that too. I do feel bad, as I was new in post and have only worked about 4 weeks there. In my first trimester, I was suffering the morning sickness badly, and had several bouts of bleeding, which I couldn't think about anything but due to worry(I lost a baby last year early on). When the bleeding stopped, I got so badly dizzy, I was passing out from just sitting on the toilet! Then when that got better, my back gave way, and I am only comfortable fully supported by cushions. Sat a desk for 8 hours a day on a chair that killed my back when last in work wasn't recommended!! I last week found out that my iron levels have dropped significantly, so am adjusting to the tablets. It's been a hard pregnancy for me. I'm still awaiting the apparent glow! I decided to take my mat leave from 3rd May, and did want to bring it forward. However I only just found out I need to put it in writing 28 days beforehand. No use now!! I'm signed off til the 15th April and will have 2 weeks at work! I can't see it happening now. I'm so bored though it's unreal. No company bar my dog and husband when he gets home from work. I won't go out alone in fear of passing out, and struggle to do anything physical. SO fed up!


----------



## malpal

I returned to work at the end of sept from maternity leave and was already pregnant again, worked 16 days in total and haven't worked since. Have been signed off work officially since December. Gp gave me a sick note to carry me untill 36 weeks. Then i take some annual leave and then mat leave when the babies come. 
Don't think work were to inpressed but nothing at all they can do. 
xxx


----------



## livin

I was off for 1 week around 8 weeks with a threatened miscarriage. I've now been off since 15weeks with SPD, won't be returning before my holidays and maternity leave starts. Think the biggest problem for me is boredom, although I'm still doing things to keep me occupied, ie studying.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I worked for one week after getting my BFP, then was hospitalised with sickness. Was signed off until 12 weeks, went back for 4 weeks. Then was so ill I was signed off until I had him xx


----------



## Noodle131313

Thought I'd push this thread back up again to say what a relief it is that I am not the only one on long term sick.

I suffered really bad unexplained abdominal pain in the 1st trimester and was signed off for 3 weeks. Then at 22 weeks my waters broke so I have been signed off ever since. I now have polyhydraminos too (too much fluid - work that one out when its also still leaking out?!), so going back at all is v unlikley.

To be honest I hated my job but do miss the people and am unbelievably bored. I know they can't sack me but they had replaced me within 2 weeks of me being signed off and seem to have washed their hands of me! And I've been there 10 years in June (theres gratitude!).

How does anyone else pass the time (other than worrying?)


----------



## Bernie

I keep calling in sick as well coz of the sickness which started the begining on January.I was signed off for 10 weeks and put on sickness tablets then went back again.It stopped for 4 weeks when i got to 17 weeks and its started up again so ive had more time off work this week and im still taking tablets for this sickness.If it keeps happening then im going to have to get the doctor to sign me off until i feel ready to try again.The sickness was what i found difficult to cope with last time it didnt go until i was around 24 weeks and i didnt take anything for it.But this tie ive got a 16 month old to look after so ive had to take something so i can look after her.:wacko:


----------



## JASMAK

I have been signed off of work since I was 14 weeks pregnant, and that is until the end of my pregnancy. I am expecting to return to work July 2011


----------



## 24/7

What happens if you are signed off sick for your whole pregnancy in terms of when your maternity leave starts.... Is there a week that it has to start if you are signed off sick, or can you be signed off work until the day you give birth and then start your maternity leave? Thank you. :)


----------



## JASMAK

24/7 said:


> What happens if you are signed off sick for your whole pregnancy in terms of when your maternity leave starts.... Is there a week that it has to start if you are signed off sick, or can you be signed off work until the day you give birth and then start your maternity leave? Thank you. :)


For me, I am on sick time. I am on sick time through my work until it runs out on June 10th, or thereabouts, at which time, I apply for sick benefits through the governemnt, which carry over to maternity, and then parental leave. So, I will be paid until July 2011, at which time, I will probably use my vacation time up (four weeks) and then return to work probably in September of 2011. This is how it works in Canada, with the exception of work sick time...that varies depending on your work place benefits...and mine is one of the better ones.


----------



## wannabubba#4

24/7 said:


> What happens if you are signed off sick for your whole pregnancy in terms of when your maternity leave starts.... Is there a week that it has to start if you are signed off sick, or can you be signed off work until the day you give birth and then start your maternity leave? Thank you. :)

Not sure where you are, but I am in UK and have been off sick since 16 weeks preggers - and I will eventually go onto maternity leave at 36 weeks.

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

24/7 said:


> What happens if you are signed off sick for your whole pregnancy in terms of when your maternity leave starts.... Is there a week that it has to start if you are signed off sick, or can you be signed off work until the day you give birth and then start your maternity leave? Thank you. :)

If you're in the UK your maternity leave starts at 36 weeks if you're off sick. This is compulsory and it happened to me. xx


----------



## Heavenx

I'm in the UK too and where I work (for the NHS) I'm currently considered to be on sick leave and have been for the past 4 months, if I take anymore time off I will remain on sick leave. However where maternity leave is concerned I can choose to start it from 11 weeks before baby's due date although if sick then my employer can automatically start my maternity leave from 4 weeks before baby's due date. 

I've been given the all clear to return to work at the start of May after a full constant 4 months off sick. I'm looking forward to going back to my job and working with my colleagues but I am anxious that I know I'm not fully recovered and won't be until baby is born so I will feel guilty if I do end up going off sick again.


----------



## Eenolas

I am 24 weeks into my pregnancy now, my sickness started in february and hasnt stoped, i was signed off sick after struggling in work for a week. 

I work as a homecarer and found driving round and personal care duties made me feel worse and even had to be sick in peoples houses or stopping the car on the road! i went back in April thinking that if i got back into routine i might feel better but didnt last more than 5 days! and the Doctor signed me off for another 2 months. 

Still hasnt worn off, get good days now and again, but just feel so guilty not working, sometimes dont think people around me understand how the sickness makes me feel, physically because i keep pulling muscles and wetting myself whenever im sick, and emotionally, because i just cant go very far from home, especially one my own. Luckily i can keep fluids down so thats a plus. 

Due to go back to work on 19th June, hoping it will ease a bit by then but if not dont know how i'll manage :(:nope:


----------



## NikkiG

I'm currently 24 weeks pregnant and I have been out of work since I was 16 weeks. I was hospitalized at that time due to dehydration, which I still can't keep up with because after I got pregnant I developed some sort of stomach issue- probably either my gallbladder or colon. Because of the pregnancy, doctors and specialists have decided that it's unsafe to even run any of the additional tests that they wanted to since at this point they have been unable to determine a cause for my illness and constant discomfort. 

My job ended up terminating me after I was out of work for a month because I was only working for them for 10 months, and legally they said I was not protected under FMLA. I am livid because I am trying to see if I now qualify for unemployment but since I'm still sick and doc will only approve me for "light duty" I don't think I'm going to get it. I also lost my medical insurance and although my husband only makes ok money right now because he has two jobs, we can't get state insurance and can't afford private insurances (if they will even cover the pregnancy because it is pre-existing!) 

I am trying to stay positive at this point because I want to stay as healthy as possible for the baby but I can barely afford my inexpensive medications and am not getting all of the prenatal care that I currently need. Sorry for going on and on, this is just my first pregnancy and we tried for so long that I don't want it to be my last! 

Has anyone else experienced severe stomach issues during their pregnancy? How long did they last? My doctor says it will probably be for the duration. It's not just vomitting, I am being hit both ways and it already feels like I've been sick so long. 16 more weeks to go! Then hopefully they can fix me so I can enjoy my daughter!


----------



## Heavenx

Hi NikkiG, sorry that you are feeling so ill during your pregnancy and having issues regarding work and medical insurance can't be helping your stress levels either, I hope you manage to get something sorted soon to give you peace of mind. 

My illness during pregnancy was different to yours but I'm glad to say that because it was pregnancy related it went away immediately after the pregnancy. Like you there were further investigation tests that Dr's weren't happy to do whilst I was pregnant and I had an appointment made for check up after the pregnancy but I was relieved to be able to cancel that appointment because I felt so much better after I had my baby. I hope that you experience the same, I know being ill can drag you down in pregnancy when it's a time you should be feeling happy, excited and 'blooming' but I hope in your case too that once you've had baby that you'll go back to feeling well x


----------

